# She cheated and wants space now?



## VenturaCaliGuy (Sep 13, 2012)

So this might be long. We have been together for 5 years now. She used to be the nanny to my daughter. She was married and had a son. After their marriage ended she had nowhere to go so I offered her to come live at my house. In exchange she could continue to take care of my daughter. We ended up liking each other and started to date. About 3 months into it my son came to live with me full time. So our new relationship coupled with the 3 children was a little strange but it worked and we got along. Fast forward 2 years and she got pregnant. Now we are at child #4. After our son was born she started hanging out with an old friend from high school and was romantic with him until I found out about it. I confronted her and told her it wasn’t acceptable and I wouldn’t stand for that. We continued to work through our issues and things got better. The next year we bought a house and moved. I must say those times were the best times of my life. I had grown up homeless and here it is I’m buying my first house. I loved my life. This last year has been rocky though dealing with finances and her not being happy because she was stuck in the house all day. She always had play dates with friends and their children but she always complained she was stuck at home. So last year she started college to become a pharmacy technician. That seemed to really make her happy. Also she got a part time job at the school so now she had some income to herself. Come 2 months ago one night she came home after going out for drinks with her co-workers. We had been fighting that day. I made the mistake to say to her how nice it must be for her to have someone to watch the kids while she went out. I mentioned that to her because that was something I didn’t have. So when she came home I was in the bathroom in the shower. She came in and told me she had to go help her friend with homework, it was 10pm. I knew something was up. She came home at 1am crying. She slept in the same bed as me which hurts me even more. She went to a guy’s house she was “friends” with from school and slept with him. I found her phone messages where she told him she missed his kisses. He responded “me too and your P**SY” (I’m sure you can figure that one out). So that obviously started a huge fight. She’s been back and forth between our house and her mothers. She’s been going out with her friends a lot lately. We went to counseling one weekend on a Saturday at 9am. We were both in a bad mood afterwards. At 1pm that day she contacted that guy asking if he wanted to hang out that night. Of course I confronted her about it and she said he was just a friend now. He had been a good friend before all of this had happened and it was someone she could talk to because she felt she couldn’t talk to me. I have really tried to work with her because I truly love her. A month before all this happened I had purchased an engagement ring and planned to ask her to marry me on my birthday (Next Monday the 17th). I don’t know what to make of all of this. On top of that, she went out last weekend, and the weekend before. Today she asked if it was ok she went out again this weekend with her friend from work. Maybe I am wrong but I told her I wasn’t ok with her always going out. My belief is girls / guys night out is always nice but should be every once and a while like once a month. Not every weekend. She told me she is an adult and wants her space so she is going to do what makes her feel happy. What do I do? Or what am I missing? Am I just stupid for continuing to try or am I wrong about her going out all the time? I mean we have 4 kids, my two from a previous relationship, hers from her previous and our son together. I feel like we need to be a family and she should be centered on the kids and I, not going out with her friends every weekend.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

She slept with the guy and it was planned. She is still meeting up with him - she is now in a full blown physical affair. She is also in full blown betrayal, entitlement, direspectfull and selfish mode. She has checked out.

Separation or space to figure things out is cheater b*ull****. What makes her happy now is sleeping with other men and partying like a single girl. For her, girls night out means guys, alcohol and sex.

SHE CAN NEVER BE FRIENDS WITH A GUY SHE SLEPT WITH!!! That, Sir, is the height of disrespect for you and your relationship.

Plan your exit strategy - she already has hers ready. She will continue to use you as the babysitter and bank until you have had enough and leave yourself or kick her out.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

Ventura, Ventura, Ventura, you know what to do. Quit pretending you don't.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

You need to give her a reality check. She commits to fixing it, or you are done. Fixing it means total transparency, no contact with the other guy, ever, forever. They can not go back to 'just friends'. If she can't do that, pack her stuff and send her to her mom.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

she is still slepping with the guy dude.
The one bright spot is you are not married to her.
Wanting to keep your family together is no reason to lose your selfrespect.

This woman was probably cheating in her marriage, and is now cheating on you. So send her to her mothers for good.

You may have a child by her, but you do not want to live the rest of your life taking care of the kids while she go out on dates.
RUN fast, RUN far from this toxic woman.
How do you think she will act once she has finished school.


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

She shows that she doesn't care what you want. She told you that she will do what she wants no matter what cause she's an adult. Those are all cheater words. You already know she cheated by sleeping with her so-called friend. 

Think about it. Why did her first marriage end before ya'll got together. Cause she was doing the same thing to her first husband that she's doing to you now. The thing is the first husband was wise and divorced her.

I am currently going thru something similar as you. My wife goes and comes as she wants. Shows no respect to the marriage or me. Leaves me with our son so i take care of him now more. She always has something going on almost every weekend, but if i would ask her for me and her to do something she would say no.

She will not stop doing what she is doing no matter how many times you tell her to stop. She is enjoying her new found freedom that she has basically acquired cause you cannot stop it. She will more than likely keep sleeping with her so-called friend whether you like it or not. And honestly whats gonna stop her from doing it.

You need to stop worrying about her honestly. She doesn't care about you or what you think. She doesn't respect you. She knows exactly how she is acting and what she is doing. There is no excuse in the world for her actions.

Let her go and she will realize its not all cracked up to be like she thought.

Thats what i have done at this point in my life, i let her go. Yes we still married but im preparing to file for divorce. If my WW decides one day that she wants to reconcile with me, i will not accept for that bridge has been burned.

WW had a chance to reconcile and save our marriage for 6 months and never took the chance. I will not do it till she feels like it. 

Move on for yourself and for your sanity.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

If you ask her to marry you I will hunt you down and smack you.

Through your desire to fix the relationship you have not manned up at all and now she has lost any respect she has for you. If you want any chance of saving this relationship (I don't know why but I trust your judgement) you will immediately put your foot down, demand no contact with her "friend" she slept with and demand that she stops going out for the time being.

If she doesn't...boot her arse.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

She has zero intention of being faithful to you and has no intention of working it out. She is dating other men, she is still sleeping with the school friend and still lying about it.

Do not marry her. And stop watching her kidsso that she can party and date. Oh, and stop giving her access to money and credit as well. She's using them to finance her single lifestyle.

She is gone. She has no intention of ever returning, but she clearly values your money and you giving her kids a place to live.

Have the child you have with her DNA tested btw, this may not be her first wandering.

Often exposure helps, have you informed friends and family that she's cheating and moving out?


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

VenturaCaliGuy said:


> I made the mistake to say to her how nice it must be for her to have someone to watch the kids while she went out.


Why was it a mistake to say this to her?


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

VenturaCaliGuy said:


> So when she came home I was in the bathroom in the shower. She came in and told me she had to go help her friend with homework, it was 10pm. I knew something was up. *She came home at 1am crying*. She slept in the same bed as me which hurts me even more. She went to a guy’s house she was “friends” with from school and slept with him. I found her phone messages where she told him she missed his kisses. He responded “me too and your P**SY”.


Why did she come home crying?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

what TDSC said times 2.


----------



## MoreOfaMan (Jul 25, 2012)

venturacaliguy said:


> a month before all this happened i had purchased an engagement ring and planned to ask her to marry me on my birthday (next monday the 17th). I don’t know what to make of all of this.


no no no no!!


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

Does she share her passwords with you and let you look at her phone?

What is the frequency and content of her communications with the other man via phone, facebook, email, etc.?

Is this a continuing affair with the other man?

Did she tell you she needs space or that she loves you but is not in love with you? Did she call you controlling?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Falene said:


> *If you ask her to marry you I will hunt you down and smack you.*
> 
> Through your desire to fix the relationship you have not manned up at all and now she has lost any respect she has for you. If you want any chance of saving this relationship (I don't know why but I trust your judgement) you will immediately put your foot down, demand no contact with her "friend" she slept with and demand that she stops going out for the time being.
> 
> If she doesn't...boot her arse.


:iagree: I love this. I have wanted to post that many times.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh brother. She's openly dating another man right under your nose. Screwing him and everything. And your response is to buy her an engagement ring. Dude! This is not a quality woman. She is not wife material. You're not married. GTFO Now!!!


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

What else more can any one say?

Please listen to all of the above.

You know that they are right.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

VenturaCaliGuy, Do you get the picture now?

I think we will all rip our computers out and toss them out the window if you ask this woman to be your wife.

Just thinking about that makes me mad.

Find your balls man. They are around somewhere.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Falene said:


> If you ask her to marry you I will hunt you down and smack you.


I'll bring the 2x4.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

She trapped you well into a relationship when she was a nanny. She upgraded financially, didn't she ? Now that she did, she is looking for greener pastures.


----------



## VenturaCaliGuy (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok first off, thank you all for replying. I’m going to reply to some of this. First, for those who wonder about some of the past drama. We did have communication issues. She would get mad, I would get mad and we wouldn’t talk for a day. About a year ago we had a blow up and she said I never told her I love her enough or to her face. I never did nice little things like buy her flowers or surprise her with small gifts. I didn’t do enough around the house. I didn’t help with the kids enough. With all of that, I know, and she knows because she even admitted it, that I changed all that. I made it a point to tell her I love her every day. I made it a point to surprise her with flowers. Whether it was by leaving them in her car when she was at school or having them on the table when she got home I made sure to do that on a normal basis. As for the kids and house work I manned up and made sure I did more than my fair share of choirs. 
This you will all laugh at and this makes me cringe. Her mother left her father for a guy, who left that guy for a man named Jim, who left him for his boss Les. Her sister who is in the navy just got married 3 months ago. Her husband contacted me the other day to tell me he heard what is going on with me and let me know about his situation. His wife, Denise’s (my soon to be ex) sister has cheated on him 4 times since their ceremony 3 months ago. Before that she cheated on him 3 times. All 7 times with different men. So yes I understand it runs in the family. That is a very clear picture now. As for asking her to marry me, that obviously isn’t happening. I did buy the ring before she cheated that night. I know she had to have been working on a relationship with this man well before she showed up at his house that night. Before that night she hadn’t gone out in a long time with her old friends (the friends she’s had since H.S.). Now that all this has happened she’s going out with new friends she has acquired lately. According to her, she came home crying that night because she knew what she did was wrong and felt devastated that she did it. The only truth to that I know of is the fact that she did come home crying. As for the passwords and phone, no she doesn’t share any passwords with me. Her phone I picked up and read her messages. Yeah you can get on me for that but I had a gut instinct and knew something was up. BTW she no longer has a phone because I took that away. Yes I was paying for it and yes she makes it a point to let me know every day how much it sucks not to have a phone. She did tell me she needs space, and that she loves me but is not in love with me with all the stuff that has gone on. I did email her 5 closest friends and told them that she had been cheating on me and that I hoped one of them would be a true friend to her and let her know what she was doing was wrong. Only 1 of them stepped up to that plate. And to that she says that I hurt her by emailing her friends as much as she hurt me by cheating on me. 
As for getting my sons DNA tested, there’s no doubt he’s mine. And at this point with him being 3 he’s mine no matter what. Even if it came out Clinton was his dad it wouldn’t change anything. That is my son. As for the son she had from a previous relationship, that’s my son too. I’ve been in his life before he was 1 yrs and his biological dad isn’t in the picture. I will be contacting an Attorney to see what, if any action I can take to get orders to be able to have visitation with him. 

So I posed this thread because I figured if I was off my rocker in anyway (by saying she couldn’t be friends or talk with him, or telling her it wasn’t ok she goes out on a weekly basis only with her friends, etc.) that someone would step up and tell me. I feel I am in the right with what I have asked of her and so far none of you have said I am wrong. That is the verification I was after. So thank you.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

VenturaCaliGuy said:


> After our son was born she started hanging out with an old friend from high school and *was romantic with him* until I found out about it. I confronted her and told her it wasn’t acceptable and I wouldn’t stand for that. We continued to work through our issues and things got better.
> 
> Come 2 months ago ... She went to a guy’s house she was “friends” with from school and slept with him. I found her phone messages where she told him she missed his kisses. He responded “me too and your P**SY”.
> 
> ...


I love you but I'm not in love with you = I'm in love with someone else.

I need space = I want you to stop asking me questions and let me go out alone so it will be easier for me to hook up with the other guy.

Went over to other man's house at 10 pm, was back home at 1 am - crying - she didn't like how it felt to just be a "booty call" for the other man - she knew he just used her for sex. The crying had nothing to do with her feeling bad about hurting you.

Look at the phone bill, see how often she called/texted the other man.


----------



## VenturaCaliGuy (Sep 13, 2012)

Will_Kane said:


> Look at the phone bill, see how often she called/texted the other man.



She called him 3 times. One of those times when she called him in front of me to tell him she couldnt talk to him anymore that she made a huge mistake. They never had to talk on the phone because they went to school together. He lived with her boss (who no longer works at the school).

For text messages, they only started texting after the night they hooked up.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Ventura. Cut your losses and don't get into any more convenience relationships. She needed a place to stay and you provided that. 

She may have never really loved you but she certainly doesn't now. She shows a pattern of surfing from one man until the next better thing comes along. You were her ride leaving her hubby and now she has another ride.

Don't complicate this with emotion. Actions speak louder than words and her actions are SCREAMING nasty things.

Sorry Ventura.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

It is likely that she has a burner phone that she is hiding from you.

And that family is f*cked up.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

She wants some "space"? Book her on the next flight to the asteroid Pluto.
She's using you.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

hookares said:


> She wants some "space"? Book her on the next flight to the asteroid Pluto.
> She's using you.


My humble opinion is that she's been using you from day one. I'm sure she treated you good at times but that fact is she hooked up with you when she needed you and not just out of love.

I think it was a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Wants space = desides who's better you or other man.

Ask your self this, will this women be there for you when your old and bed ridden? IS this a sign of remorse?

You can;t control her but you can control what you will tolorate, so stop rewarding your chic for her bad behavior.

You diserve good things!


----------



## VenturaCaliGuy (Sep 13, 2012)

Well tonight was a fun night. I have had it with the constant I’m going out BS that she’s been giving me. Decided to confront that and see where it went. So it started off with her saying she wants 1 day a week to go out with her friends and have her alone time. I’m ok with people going out with their friends just not every Friday like she wants. I told her I wasn’t ok with that and that if she wanted to really work things out she would see where I am coming from with the trust issues and would limit that outing to once a month. Yeah that didn’t go over well. It turned into I’m controlling her and not allowing her to be herself and have free time away from the family. Needless to say we ended the conversation with when is she going to move out and what car is she taking and what household items she would need. And to that I guess, as you all have said she doesn’t have any intention to work things out and is only worried about herself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

VenturaCaliGuy said:


> As for getting my sons DNA tested, there’s no doubt he’s mine. And at this point with him being 3 he’s mine no matter what. Even if it came out Clinton was his dad it wouldn’t change anything. That is my son.


Is your name on your son’s birth certificate? If it’s not you need to see an attorney ASAP to get your legal status with him established.



VenturaCaliGuy said:


> As for the son she had from a previous relationship, that’s my son too. I’ve been in his life before he was 1 yrs and his biological dad isn’t in the picture. I will be contacting an Attorney to see what, if any action I can take to get orders to be able to have visitation with him.


You know that you will also be paying child support until he’s 18 and maybe even for his college… right? You have no guaranteed rights with this child so a lawyer is a good idea.
Is the child’s bio dad paying child support?




VenturaCaliGuy said:


> So I posed this thread because I figured if I was off my rocker in anyway (by saying she couldn’t be friends or talk with him, or telling her it wasn’t ok she goes out on a weekly basis only with her friends, etc.) that someone would step up and tell me. I feel I am in the right with what I have asked of her and so far none of you have said I am wrong. That is the verification I was after. So thank you.


What you have asked of her is completely reasonable. 

She should not be going out with friends alone at all for a long time, not until she has proven that she can be trusted. The two of you should develop mutual, married friends and socialize together. That’s much healthier for a couple who actually cares about each other.

There should be complete transparency in marriage (or a committed relationship). You should both have each other’s passwords for everything. And you should both be able to read each other’s emails, texts, etc any time you want. She needs to prove that she can be trusted. But she obviously does not care to about being trustworthy.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Ventura,

You can get new locks for the doors at Lowe's for as little as $21.

Just saying. And Walmart is having a special on plastic bins and garbage bags.

Work mends a broken heart. Might I suggest some housecleaning and working on your doors...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry brother, she is still in the fog and it appears she is still/has a new guy on the side.
Now that she has no more need for you, please take the tough love approach and distance your self from her emotionally and finacially.

See these are the conseqiences she needs to face as her fantasy world is so much better then real life.

Act now and show her reality. In her mind there are no consequences by going out to night or by blowing you off.

At the end of the day, until her boy friend is influencing her, then all is good and you have been replaced.........or have you?

Who ever this guy is, who is influencing the dynamics of the marriage and in her mind she will run off with him and the grass will be greener.

I suggest that you show her that this is not the case and her new guy will dumb her in a heart beat.....by showing her the consequences of you no longer being around and letting the new guy carry her emotionly and FINACIALY.

Most chick won't leave until they got some other guy on the hook...well it's common that once this POS gets "his", she will be left behind and crawling back to you as plan "B".... 

This is part of the script so expect it. 

But if you want to beg and cry for this marriage she will continue ....knowing you will always be around.

The tactic here is getting her to second guess her choices. getting her to think twice ...but sometimes it takes pushing her into the arms of a loser who just wants her for sex.

But by this time sex is already happened, hence the blow off this evening. 

Confidence in letting her go and tough love will serve you well in this case.

She had her chance, now its time for the new VCG to take control of what he will and will not tolorate.

Dude your chick has your number, she will continue as long as she thinks the old VCG is still around to take her back once her boyfriend bails.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You'll regret marrying her down the road if you go through with the marriage. You'll end up with unwanted STD's, some are incurable. You'll go through a costly divorce and she'll get half of whatever was not hers.

You are okaying her to sleep with other men. If that's your choice fine, you'll end up paying for it big time in the future.

I've been there. Cheaters do not change and continue cheating. My ex h still cheats on his current wife 19 years after I left him. 

I remarried someone I fully trust. Neither of us have friends of the opposite sex ever. We choose to be forever faithful to one another.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

She cheated on you. 

She should be terrified that you will dump her and doing everything she can to get you not to. Instead she is defiant, she doesn't want to give up her good friend who she has sex with, who is the only one she can talk to. She says she can talk to him but she can't talk to you.

You are so terrible that she needs a day a week away from you, preferably spent in a place where alcohol is served to lower inhibitions and where people routinely go to hook up with members of the opposite sex.

She's already had a romantic relationship with another guy once before and gotten away with no consequences other than having to give up that relationship, which she never should have started to begin with.

You should not be negotiating with her as to her going out without you to places where people consume alcohol and hook up with members of the opposite sex - even if she had never cheated - but especially since she has cheated. You should lay down the law, and if she doesn't want to abide by it, you should divorce her.

My opinion is that your cheater is not someone who can change. She is a cheater at heart and always will go back to it.

That's how it looks from here.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

The above 3 posts are all dead on

Ignore them at your peril


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

hookares said:


> She wants some "space"? Book her on the next flight to the asteroid Pluto.
> She's using you.


Ventura, if you marry this woman you're going to be like Pluto and get no respect. You'll go from being a Planet to a Planetoid, and now an Asteroid. :rofl:


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

OP I'm so very sorry you're going through this. But I must reiterate what everyone else has already told you. 

Your fears are valid- this woman is still cheating on you. Don't become a cuckold and let her get away with it. Dump her and count yourself blessed that you've only been together five years. 

Get rid of her right now. Find someone who can help you make the tough decisions because you are not in the proper frame of mind to make them- nobody in your situation ever is.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

What are you waiting for, get rid off her. You are only her meal ticket.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

There’s a reason why everyone on here is telling you the same things, because they are right.
If you maintain the status quo things will get worse. You not taking appropriate action is actually enabling her to have affairs. 

You need to accept that:
She is a cheater.
She does not respect you.
She is NOT marriage material.
You will not “nice” her to stop.

It’s a waste of time to stay with her but if you insist on going that route this is what you need to do:
Dump her

The only way you’ll get her back and stop her A is to kick her out and her come crawling back on her hands and knees. Anything short of that will fail and there’s no guarantee she won’t cheat again in the future.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Please post her, her sister, and mother all on cheaterville maybe they can create a special section for whole families that cheat. But wow what a bunch. 

Run like hell away from them.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a lot of 'space' in that wide wonderful world outside your house. Give her the whole world.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Her wanting space is a huge red flag that she still intends to cheat.


----------



## Anymum (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry for your situation, but asking for space after getting caught cheating instead of wanting to work through it... not a good sign.

Best wishes


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

Ventura, she is making me very grumpy! I can only imagine how you must feel! I am so sorry you are in this position but I don't see it getting any better only worse and if I were you I would make a move to end this once and for all.

May I suggest this?

Encourage her to go out, make sure she gets home safely somehow but is totally drunk. Leave the room, call 911 and tell them that she came home drunk and threatened to do something bad. Be vague, don't get her in any real trouble, but get her arse removed from the house.

In the morning, go get a restraining order. It will be granted, temporarily, and she will be done at that house. When your court date comes up for the order do not show up. It will disappear but you will have at least gotten her out of your life.

I know it is a bit shady but unless you want to continue to deal with this hell I don't think you have any other choice of limiting your pain and suffering.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Falene said:


> Ventura, she is making me very grumpy! I can only imagine how you must feel! I am so sorry you are in this position but I don't see it getting any better only worse and if I were you I would make a move to end this once and for all.
> 
> May I suggest this?
> 
> ...


Changing locks and filling some garbage bags seems a lot easier and honest. YMMV.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

JCD said:


> Changing locks and filling some garbage bags seems a lot easier and honest. YMMV.


It is true, that's easier, but might get the op in trouble with the law himself. I like the way Falene thinks!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> She has zero intention of being faithful to you and has no intention of working it out. She is dating other men, she is still sleeping with the school friend and still lying about it.
> 
> Do not marry her. And stop watching her kidsso that she can party and date. Oh, and stop giving her access to money and credit as well. She's using them to finance her single lifestyle.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Shaggy is almost certainly right. (He often is.) He read some posts of mine and told me stuff about myself that I'd not realised, which he had deduced from my post.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Falene said:


> Ventura, she is making me very grumpy! I can only imagine how you must feel! I am so sorry you are in this position but I don't see it getting any better only worse and if I were you I would make a move to end this once and for all.
> 
> May I suggest this?
> 
> ...


Chick move.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to say that if you let your emotions overrule your good judgement and keep her - worse - marry her, you'll come to think of this period of time when she wanted ONE DAY 'to be herself' as the good old days.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

SadandAngry said:


> It is true, that's easier, but might get the op in trouble with the law himself. I like the way Falene thinks!


Oh, I'm all for devious and nasty, but the idea that a SINGLE man who bought a house will get in more trouble over chaning the locks then making a false statement to the police is...questionable.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Ventra, do me a favor and smack yourself on the head for me. Wake up, youre not even married to her. Ditch her. She has already moved on amd replaced you. Start ignoring her texts, phone calls, dont argue with her dont talk about anything unless its about your CHILDREN. Aside from that squelch her and tell her to hit the road jack because shes trash, not the same woman you became involved with.

The faster you move on, the better, and once you do she will see a stronger you, a far away you, a "he doesnt need or want me" you, a bad awesome guy you, and when she does she will be on her knees begging for you.

Dont have sex with her, dont take her back, find a rebound if you need to forget this woman, youre not married, pay child support. 

You need to stop letting her give you the mushroom treatment, move on to a loving, attractive, self sacrificing, transparent woman.

Frankly my dear....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

what does she mean what car and items she is taking ?? Did she bring a car into the relationship ? If not, then she don't take jack !!
As for her son, if you have not adopted him, you have NO RIGHTS after the breakup period.
She may let you see him along with your son by her, but your job now is to make sure you have access to your son.

And don't think for a minute she won't use him to get what she wants.
She is all for herself dude, and you are just a meal ticket. Especially now that she has a kid from you.

You have your other two, and your do not need this drama in their life.

You did all the things she wanted, and it is still not enough, so what does that tell you.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Exactly. Do not sleep with her, it messes with your mind and youll be at risk for STD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

JCD said:


> Oh, I'm all for devious and nasty, but the idea that a SINGLE man who bought a house will get in more trouble over chaning the locks then making a false statement to the police is...questionable.


I know for sure in California that I cannot kick my husband out. I tried to make him leave and the police said I could not make him leave because both of our names are on the rental agreement. They also said that even if his name was not on the rental agreement they would not make him leave because he was living there and even w/o his name on the rental agreement he has to be evicted. 

The suggestion I gave was a variation of one given to me by the police the night they told me my husband did not have to leave.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Falene said:


> I know for sure in California that I cannot kick my husband out. I tried to make him leave and the police said I could not make him leave because both of our names are on the rental agreement. They also said that even if his name was not on the rental agreement they would not make him leave because he was living there and even w/o his name on the rental agreement he has to be evicted.
> 
> The suggestion I gave was a variation of one given to me by the police the night they told me my husband did not have to leave.


Fair enough. If the police tell you to do it, it must....be...lega....


:rofl::rofl:


Sorry, I couldn't keep a straight face...


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ventura

My Dad always used to say "You not only marry the person, you marry their family....."

Get an attorney, then get her out of your life.

She is one damaged woman.

HM64


----------

